# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الأربعاء 18 أكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخيه الصادره  الأربعاء 18 أكتوبر 2017

 الصدي :

مريخ السحر الحلال جاهز لترويض الاسود وتسلق الجبال
سما ميديا لم تتخذ أي إجراء جديد ضد المريخ وعلاقتنا مع الكيان لا أفراد 
مجلس المريخ يحسم أمره ويقرر مساندة مجموعة شداد في انتخابات الاتحاد 

الزاوية : 

مريخنا عال العال.. جاهز لهدم الجبال 
البعثه الحمراء تغادر صباح اليوم 
مجلس المريخ يعقد اجتماعه الثالث 
المريخ يتحدي الأسود في الجبال 
توتنهام يحرج الريال ومان سيتي يكسب نابولي 
برشلونة في اختبار يوناني وتشلسي يتحدي روما

الزعيم :

المريخ يتحفز لتسلق الجبال في أشرس نزال 
المهندس يجهز كتيبة إنتحارية يطالب النجوم بأداء مباراة قتالية. ويدفع بمقدمة هجومية 
مجلس الأحمر يكون قطاعاتة. يحتفل بالفريق. يطالب الجمهور بضبط النفس وعدم التظاهر أمام المفوضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في مواجهة ساخنة أمام هلال الجبال بكادوقلي عصر اليوم

يشهد ملعب مورتا بكادوقلي عصر اليوم المواجهة الساخنة التي تجمع المريخ بهلال الجبال ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويتوقع أن تأتي المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين من واقع دوافع كل فريق في تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث حيث يدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 54 نقطة في المركز الثاني ويرفض التفريط في النقاط في مباراة اليوم حتى لا يتوسع الفارق بينه والمتصدر الهلال لأكثر من أربع نقاط وكان المريخ حقق الفوز في آخر مباراتين على الرابطة ومريخ كوستي، أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل المباراة برصيد 39 نقطة ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز على المريخ وتعويض إخفاقه في الجولتين الماضيتين بالخسارة أمام مريخ الفاشر والتعادل أمام أهلي مدني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشاء تعارف بين مجلس المريخ واللاعبين

أقام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مساء الثلاثاء حفل عشاء وتعارف بنادي الضباط بالخرطوم وسط حضور إداري وإعلامي كبير وبحضور جميع لاعبي المريخ وتخلل الحفل برنامج غنائي وكوميدي قدمته فرقة همبريب الكوميديا.
وسيغادر الفريق في الثامنة من صباح الأربعاء لمدينة كادوقلي لأداء مباراته المهمة في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال كادوقلي عصرا وكان المريخ حقق فوز كبير في الأسبوع الماضي أمام المريخ كوستي بأربعة أهداف نظيفة وأرتفع بالنقاط لـ 54 نقطة ويسعى من خلال هذا اللقاء لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية لكي يحافظ على حظوظه في إقتلاع اللقب من نده التقليدي الهلال والذي لديه 58 نقطة وبفارق أربعة نقاط من المريخ وسيغادر الفريق مباشرة عقب اللقاء ويعود للخرطوم والإستعداد للقاء هلال الأبيض.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفقد جهود السماني الصاوي أمام هلال كادوقلي

تلقى الجهاز الفني للمريخ ضربة قوية بغياب نجمه السماني الصاوي عن مباراة الفريق أمام هلال الجبال بكادوقلي عصر اليوم حيث لم يشارك اللاعب في التدريبات الأخيرة للفريق بعد أن تعرض اللاعب للاصابة في المباراة الأخيرة أمام الرابطة كوستي، لكن الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني للأحمر أبدى عدم تخوفه من غياب السماني في ظل تواجد عدد من الخيارات المميزة التي يمكن الاستعانة بها في مباراة اليوم أمام هلال الجبال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تنظم مسيرة حاشدة الى المفوضية 

تنظم جماهير المريخ صباح اليوم مسيرة حاشدة الى مباني المفوضية وذلك بحمل لافتات تدعو الى اسقاط الطعون واعادة الرئيس الفائز بالتذكية سوداكال الى المريخ ليعمل مع زملائه نظرا لحاجة المريخ الماسة له وكشفت متابعات عالم النجوم الدقيقة ان جماهير المريخ ستقوم بالاعتصام امام مباني المفوضية والحديث مع المفوض الفاتح حسين من اجل ايصال صوتها له للافراج عن الطعون حتى ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار واتهمت جماهير المريخ جهات رفضت تسميتها بانها تسعي الى تعطيل مسيرة المريخ وتريد ان تمنع الفريق من التمثيل الخارجي وانها لن ترحم من يحاول التلاعب بسمعة المريخ وهزيمته واحراج مجلسه والضغط عليه عبر الاعلام واكدت جماهير المريخ انها ستصل بمذكراتها الى اعلى الجهات حتى لو دعا الامر الى الوصول الى رئيس الجمهورية من اجل رفض الطعون والسماح لسوداكال بحل المشاكل التي تحاصر المريخ والتي وصلت الى 3 مليون دولار ان فشل المريخ في حلها ربما يمنع من التمثيل الخارجي وحرمانه من الرخصة الدولية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع ويكون القطاعات وينقل اللاعبين الى اركويت 

سوداكال رئيسا لقطاع الاستثمار !!


عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ إجتماعا مهما الثلاثاء بالمكتب التنفيذي اطمئن من خلاله على سفر البعثة الى مدينة كادوقلي صباح الاربعاء بطائرة خاصة لخوض مباراة الفريق امام الهلال الجبال وشكل ثلاثة قطاعات اولا قطاع الاستثمار والموارد برئاسة رئيس النادي ادم عبد الله سوداكال
قطاع البني التحية برئاسة شمس الدين الطيب و التأمين على سكن جديد يضم كل اللاعبين باركويت بمواصفات خاصة وسيتم فرشه ومن المتوقع ان ينتقل الفريق اليه عقب العودة من كادوقلي وتعين احمد مختار نائبا للامين العام وتعيين محمد موسى الكندو نائبا لامين مال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناشد السيد طارق سيد المعتصم الامين العام للمريخ.. جماهير النادي التي تنوي تسيير حشد جماهيري لمقر مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم احتجاجا علي تأخرها في حسم الطعون المقدمة ضد مرشح الرئاسة المريخية آدم سوداكال.. بضرورة ضبط النفس فيما يخص ملف رئيس المريخ.. وقال المعتصم ان مجلس المريخ يولي هذا الامر كل اهتمامه عبر اتصالاته مع الجهات المختصة.. مبشرا جماهير المريخ بانتهاء ملف الطعون قريبا جدا بما يسعد المريخاب واشار الامين العام للمريخ الى ان مجلس الاحمر لن يتواني في بذل اي جهد من شأنه تمكين آدم سوداكال من ممارسة مهامه رئيسا للمريخ.. مؤكدا ثقته في القضاء السوداني في حسم الامر لصالح المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ابعاد السماني الصاوي وراجي وعلاء من رحلة كادوقلي


ابعد الجهاز الفني للمريخ الثنائي راجي عبدالعاطي وعلاءالدين يوسف من رحلة كادوقلي لعدم مشاركتهم في التدريبات الاخيرة لعامل الاصابة.

مثلما ابعد الجهاز الفني السماني الصاوي الذي تجاوز الاصابة وعاد للمشاركة لكنه لم يصل الى الجاهزية المطلوبة للمشاركة وفضل الجهاز الفني عدم المجازفة به في مباراة الاسود خوفا من ارضية الملعب .

وتدور منافسة شرسة بين عاطف خالد ومامادو من اجل تعويض غياب السماني من مباراة اليوم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفاتح مختار :المفوض لا يريد ان يحسم الطعون من حق جماهير المريخ التعبير عن غضبها 

قال مولانا الفاتح مختار ان المفوض ظل يماطل في حسم الطعون وظل ثلاث اسابيع  يعدهم دون ان يقول رأيه في الطعون المقدم له وهو ليس الجهة التي تخاطب  المحاكم من اجل معرفة الطعون التي امامه وهو ينظر فقط حسب الادلة التي  امامه وليس من حقه ان يساعد في جلب الادلة وقال ان من حق جماهير المريخ ان  تتظاهر وتغضب وتقيم غدا مسيرة امام المفوضية لان ناديها يعيش فراغا رهيبا  وهو مقبل على مباريات مهمة وتسجيلات وقال انهم يراقبون الموقف وسيصعدون  الامر الى اعلى الجهات ان اضطر الامر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الآرسنال يستقبل مريخ الفاشر بشندي والتريعة يواجه أهلي مدني بالجبل

يستضيف ملعب إستاد شندي مساء اليوم الأربعاء المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع  الأهلي بضيفه مريخ الفاشر ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز، يدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد 39 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته  مع حي العرب بورتسودان ويطمح الفريق في العودة لسكة الانتصارات في مباراة  اليوم، أما مريخ الفاشر فله 17 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع هلال  التبلدي بهدف لكل وفي مباراة ثانية مسرحها ملعب جبل أولياء يلتقي تريعة  البجا مع أهلي مدني، يدخل التريعة المباراة برصيد 24 نقطة وكان خسر آخر  مبارياته أمام الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين، أما أهلي مدني فله 19 نقطة  وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع هلال كادوقلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*46 تفويضاً للنهضة والاصلاح ولا أمل لمعتصم غير عرقلة الجمعية

حصل تنظيم النهضة والاصلاح على 46 تفويضا قبل إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية  للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وذلك  بمباني اكاديمية الكرة بالخرطوم 2 لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد خلفاً لمجلس  الادارة الحالي.

وألقى هذا الوضع بظلاله على مجموعة معتصم جعفر التي فقدت حتى مؤيديها في  الفترة السابقة، بينما لم تتأثر مجموعة النهضة والاصلاح بإلغاء أصوات  المدربين والحكام وتقليص أصوات الخرطوم، وتشير التفاصيل الدقيقة داخل  مجموعة معتصم جعفر، ان الورقة الوحيدة التي تحاول المجموعة اللعب بها هي  عرقلة اقامة الانتخابات، تحت أي حجج تقنع بها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (الفيفا)، ولكن معتصم جعفر متخوف من ردة فعل الشارع الرياضي والسلطة  الحكومية إذا أقدم على ذلك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه هلال الجبال وبعثته غادرت بطائرة خاصة

يشهد ملعب مورتا بكادوقلي عصر الاربعاء المواجهة الساخنة التي تجمع المريخ  بهلال الجبال ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويتوقع  أن تأتي المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين من واقع دوافع كل فريق في تحقيق  الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث حيث يدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 54 نقطة في  المركز الثاني ويرفض التفريط في النقاط في مباراة اليوم حتى لا يتوسع  الفارق بينه والمتصدر الهلال لأكثر من أربع نقاط وكان المريخ حقق الفوز في  آخر مباراتين على الرابطة ومريخ كوستي، أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل المباراة  برصيد 39 نقطة ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق الفوز على المريخ وتعويض إخفاقه في  الجولتين الماضيتين بالخسارة أمام مريخ الفاشر والتعادل أمام أهلي مدني.

وغادرت بعثة المريخ بالطائرة في العاشرة صباح الاربعاء وتتكون البعثة من  ظ£ظ¢ شخصاً إضافة لاربعة أعضاء مجلس إدارة برئاسة عمر عبد الله ورفقة معتصم  مالك، هيثم الرشيد وشمس الدين الطيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس البعثة يشكر أهل كادوقلي وحكومة الولاية

قدّم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ عبر رئيس بعثة فريق الكرة الأول لكادوقلي، الاستاذ عمر محمد عبد الله، صوت شكر لحكومة ولاية جنوب كردفان وقيادة الفرقة 14 مشاة، الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بكادوقلي، ادارة وجماهير نادي المريخ كادوقلي وادارة الهلال كادوقلي على تعاونهم واستقبالهم الطيب للبعثة ..
كما قدّم شكره ايضاً لادارة فندق نوبيتل السلام كادوقلي ورئيس مجلس ادارته داؤود الشيخ، حيث اكرمت الجهات المذكورة وفادة بعثة المريخ بكادوقلي وسهّلت الاقامة القصيرة في المدينة ساحرة الجمال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهايةالاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ مع الهلال كادوقلي قبل قليل.. 
 انطلاق المباراة الساعة 4:30 م .. والبعثة تعود عقب نهاية اللقاء مباشرة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول بعثة المريخ لمدينة كادوقلي وسط استقبال حاشد .. ووزير الرياضة في مقدمة المستقبلين









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أقام  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حفل عشاء لفريق الكرة الأول بأكلمه مساء اليوم  بنادي الضباط، والجهازين الفني والاداري للفريق.. وقدّم الدعوة لأجهزة  الاعلام المختلفة..















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات الدوري الممتاز اليوم الأربعاء 18 أكتوبر

 تقام بولايات السودان المختلفة ثلاث مواجهـــــات في الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم
 المريخ في مواجهـــة ساخنة أمام هلال الجبال بكادوقلي
  يشهد ملعب مورتا بكادوقلي عصر اليوم المواجهـــة الساخنة التي تجمع المريخ  بهـــــلال الجبال ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
 ويتوقـــع أن تأتي المباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين من واقع دوافـع كــــل فريق في تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث. 
  حيث يدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 54 نقطــة في المركز الثاني ويرفض التفريط  في النقاط فــي مباراة اليوم حتى لا يتوسع الفارق بينه والمتصدر الهلال  لأكثر من أربع نقاط.
 وكان المريخ حقـق الفوز في آخر مباراتين على الرابطة ومريخ كوستي.
  أما هلال كادوقلي فيدخل المباراة برصيد 39 نقطــة ويطمح الفريق في تحقيق  الفـــوز على المـريخ وتعويض إخفاقــــه في الجولتــين الماضيتين بالخسارة  أمام مريخ الفاشر والتعادل أمام أهلي مدني.
 الآرسنــال يستقبل مريخ الفاشـــر بشندي
 يستضيف ملعب إستـــاد شندي مساء اليوم الأربعاء المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع الأهلـــي بضيفـــه مريخ الفاشر.
  يدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد 39 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع حي  العرب بورتسودان ويطمح الفريق في العودة لسكــــة الانتصـارات في مباراة  اليوم.
 أما مريخ الفاشر فله 17 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع هلال التبلدي بهدف لكل .
 التريعــة يواجه أهلي مدني بالجبل
  يلتقي عصر اليوم على ملعب جبل أولياء تريعــــة البجا مع أهلي مدني، يدخل  التريعـــــة المباراة برصيد 24 نقطة وكان خسر آخــــر مبارياته أمام  الشرطة القضارف بهدفين نظيفين.
 أمـــا أهلــــي مدني فله 19 نقطـــة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع هلال كادوقلــي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء مجلس المريخ مع اللاعبين مساء امس بنادي الضباط  قبل السفر  بطائره خاصه لكادوقلي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقدم مجلسه الجديد والأمين العام ينقل رسالة مهمة من سوداكال للاعبين



 
اقام  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ مساء أمس حفل تعارف بينه ونجوم الفرقة الحمراء  بنادي الضباط بحضور جميع قيادات المجلس يتقدمهم محمد جعفر قريش وطارق سيد  المعتصم، وتناول اللاعبون مع مجلس الإدارة وجبة العشاء بصالة النادي وحضر  جميع اللاعبين للاحتفالية باستثناء راجي وعلاء الدين يوسف، وخاطب الحضور  طارق سيد المعتصم الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ والذي حيا اللاعبين  واشاد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدموه في مباراتي الرابطة والمريخ وطالب  بضرورة المضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات، ونقل طارق سيد رسالة مهمة من آدم  سوداكال المرشح للفوز برئاسة النادي بالتزكية للاعبين طلب فيها سوداكال من  نجوم الفرقة الحمراء العودة بنقاط كادوقلي، ورد اللاعبون بالتأكيد على  قدرتهم على الوفاء لما طلبه الرئيس والقتال بشراسة من اجل العودة بالنقاط  الثلاث، وتعهد طارق المعتصم بأن تتواصل جلسات المجلس مع اللاعبين من اجل  تقريب المسافات ودعم العلاقات المتميزة، حتى ينعم الجميع بروح الأسرة  الواحدة والتي ستنعكس ايجاباً على فريق كرة القدم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في قرار غير معلن للإعلام
مجلس المريخ يحسم أمره ويساند مجموعة شداد في انتخابات الاتحاد



حسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ المنتخب أمره في الاجتماع الذي عقده أمس من انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وبرغم ان المجلس لم يصدر قراراً رسمياً للاعلام بخصوص موقفه من انتخابات اتحاد الكرة، لكن معلومات مؤكدة تحصلت عليها الصدى اشارت الى أن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حسم أمره وقرر مساندة مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة بقيادة الدكتور كمال شداد باعتبارها المجموعة الأقدر على قيادة الكرة السودانية في المرحلة المقبلة، فضلاً عن الاجماع الكبير الذي تحظى به هذه المجموعة، والذي جعلها الأقرب لتحقيق فوز كاسح في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم محمد الرشيد: حرصنا على توفير الطائرة الخاصة من أجل راحة اللاعبين

أكد الكابتن هيثم محمد الرشيد عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الجديد حرص المجلس على توفير أفضل الظروف لفريق كرة القدم حتى يتمكن من المضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات، لافتاً الى أن المجلس حرص على توفير طائرة خاصة لتنقل بعثة فريق الكرة الى كادوقلي برغم المنصرفات العالية من اجل توفير الراحة التامة للاعبين ومساعدتهم على انجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم على اكمل وجه، ونوه الرشيد الى سفر اربعة أعضاء من المجلس الجديد مع البعثة الى كادوقلي، وقال إن هذه الخطوة تأتي من اجل رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين والتأكيد على وقفة المجلس الصلبة خلف الفريق حتى يواصل انطلاقته بقوة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ورهن هيثم الرشيد حصول المريخ على لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكسب أصعب مباراتين أمام هلال كادوقلي وهلال التبلدي، متوقعاً أن ينجز اللاعبون هذه المهام الصعبة على أكمل وجه حتى يواصل المريخ مسيرة الانتصارات، وقال الرشيد انه يعي حجم المصاعب التي ظلت تواجه المريخ في جميع المباريات التي خاضها في مواجهة الأسود في كادوقلي بصورة جعلت مباريات المريخ امام أسود الجبال في كادوقلي اقرب الى العقدة التي يصعب حلها، لكن الرشيد عاد وأكد بأن الأحمر سيكسر عقدة الأسود وسيفرض عليهم الهزيمة في عقر دارهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو مجلس المريخ يوضح حدود صلاحياته في دائرة الكرة
خالد المصطفى: مهمتي إدارية في المقام الأول وأعمل بتنسيق تام مع عدار
مباراة الأسود صعبة.. الأحمر في أفضل حالاته ونستهدف النقاط الثلاث



حافظ محمد أحمد

أعرب خالد أحمد المصطفى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والمشرف على شئون الكرة في المجلس عن تفاؤله بعودة فريقه بالنقاط الثلاث من مدينة كادوقلي من مباراته أمام هلال الجبال مبيناً أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأنها تأتي في مواجهة فريق كبير مثل هلال كادوقلي، وشرح النجم الأسبق في الفرقة الحمراء مهمته في دائرة الكرة وقال: عملي في لجنة الكرة إدارياً بحتاً ويتمثل في الاهتمام باللاعبين وحل المشاكل وسطهم والمساعدة في تهيئة الفريق لمباريات في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتابع: ليس هناك أي تضارب مع بقية أعضاء دائرة الكرة والقطاع الرياضي بل العلاقة متميزة بيننا وهناك تنسيقاً تاماً مع أيمن عدار وبقية الأعضاء بمن فيهم الجدد وأيضا العلاقة جيدة مع، الجهاز الفني ونعمل على مساعدتهم وحل المشاكل الآنية من استحقاقات ومتأخرات للاعبين المحليين والأجانب، وجدولة متأخراتهم إن وُجدت .

مباراة صعبة

وتحدث خالد المصطفى عن مباراة فريقه عصر اليوم أمام هلال كادوقلي وقال: في السنوات الأخيرة تعرض الفريق للتعثر في مدينة كادوقلي، فقد تابعت تلك المباريات وكان الفريق الأقرب للفوز فيها ولكن في هذا الموسم، المريخ غير وهزيمته ليست سهلة وتابع: اللاعبون في قمة مستواهم، الفريق قدم مباريات متميزة مؤخرا ونجح في استعادة توزانه سريعا، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه أن المواجهة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال بل ستكون صعبة وشرسة من واقع قوة المنافس، ولكن خالد عاد وأكد أن المريخ يملك فريقا مميزاً للغاية وقادرا على العودة بالنقاط الثلاث مبدياً احترامه الشديد لهلال كادوقلي.

لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين

رأى خالد أن الجهاز الفني للمريخ صحّح كل الأخطاء التي صاحبت المباريات الأخيرة مشيرا إلى أن  المباراة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين وأي تعثر فيها سيبعد الفريق كثيرا عن الصدارة، لافتا إلى أن المباراة ليست في بداية المسابقة ليسهل التعويض بعدها بداية الدوري، وأكد خالد أن هذه المباراة تحديدا اعتقد انها تحتاج لبذل أكثر وعطاء بلا حدود

سوء أرضية الملعب ليس عذراً

قال خالد أحمد المصطفي إن ملعب مورتا لن يشكل عائقا أمام فريقه مؤكدا أن اللاعبين خاضوا مباريات كثيرة على ملاعب أسوأ وأصبحوا أكثر خبرة في التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف مبيناً أن ارضية الملعب لا تعد عذرا للاعبين وليس سببا للتعذر لكون لاعب المريخ ينبغي أن يكون معتادا على اللعب تحت أي ظرف.

نفذنا طلب الجهاز الفني بالسفر في يوم المباراة

اختتم خالد حديثه مبيناً أنهم نفذوا طلب الجهاز الفني بالسفر في ذات يوم المباراة لكادوقلي مؤكدا أنهم نزلوا عند رغبة المدرب بالسفر قبل ساعات من المباراة لظروف يعلمها جيدا لكونه الأقرب للفريق والأدرى بشؤونه، متمنياً التوفيق للفريق في المباراة والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث من كادوقلي.

++

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمين خزينة الأسود: وافقنا على تقديم موعد المباراة من أجل المريخ ولكننا لن نتهاون أمامه داخل الملعب

نصر حامد

أكد الفاتح باني أمين خزينة نادي هلال كادوقلي أنهم وافقوا على تقديم موعد مباراتهم أمام المريخ من يوم غدٍ الخميس إلى اليوم الأربعاء من أجل المريخ وليس من أجل خاطر الاتحاد العام الذي فاجأهم بتقديم موعد المباراة قبل لحظات من إقامتها مشيراً إلى أنهم تسلموا في وقتٍ سابق خطاباً رسمياً من الاتحاد يفيد بإقامة المباراة يوم الخميس ولذلك كانوا يعدون العدة لأداء المباراة في التاريخ المحدد من قبل اللجنة المنظمة، وذكر باني أنهم ولولا العلاقة الطيبة التي تربطهم بالإخوة في نادي المريخ لما قبلوا بتقديم موعد المباراة مشيراً إلى أنهم تلقوا اتصالاً من طارق المعتصم سكرتير المريخ طالباً الموافقة على تقديم موعد المباراة من الغد لليوم ولذلك قبلوا طلب المريخ ورحّبوا بتقديم موعد المباراة لتُلعب اليوم الأربعاء، وكشف الفاتح باني أن العلاقة الطيبة التي تربطهم بنادي المريخ لن تحول بينهم وتحقيق الفوز عليه في مباراة اليوم مبيناً أن هلال الجبال سيكرم المريخ خارج الملعب وسيستقبله أحسن استقبال لكن التعامل معه سيختلف داخل المستطيل الأخضر مشيراً إلى أن هلال الجبال سيخوض المباراة بكل جدية حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز على الأحمر وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وأوضح باني أنهم يعلمون جيداً أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأنها تأتي أمام فريق كبير سيأتي لكادوقلي من أجل مطاردة الصدارة ولكنهم في نفس الوقت يثقون في عناصرهم وفي قدرتهم على تقديم مستوى مميز أمام المريخ يؤهلهم للحصول على نتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة، وكشف الفاتح باني أن مجلس إدارة ناديه رصد حوافز مالية ضخمة للاعبين حال تحقق الفوز على المريخ متمنياً فقط أن يدير المباراة طاقم تحكيم جيد يمنح كل ذي حق حقه والا ينحاز لطرف على حساب الآخر حتى يقدم الفريقان مباراة جميلة يستمتع الجمهور الذي سيتابعها من ملعب مورتا عصر اليوم.

++

هلال الجبال يتكفل بمنصرفات استضافة المريخ بكادوقلي

علمت الصدى أن إدارة نادي هلال كادوقلي أعلنت تكفلها بمنصرفات استضافة المريخ كاملة لدى زيارته للمدينة صباح اليوم لمواجهة أسود الجبال عصراً ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، على صعيد آخر يتوقع تكرم إدارة نادي هلال كادوقلي عدداً من الجهات بين شوطي المباراة.

++

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻤﻌﻘﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﻴﺺ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ

أﻣﻀﻰ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺳﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﺑﺤﺜﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺭﺩﻭﺍ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ، ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻮﺭﺗﺎ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻴﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻭﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ، ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻪ، ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﺸﺮﻉ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻤﻌﻘﻞ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﻴﺺ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ أﻣﻀﻰ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺳﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﺑﺤﺜﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺭﺩﻭﺍ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ، ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻮﺭﺗﺎ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻴﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻭﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ، ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻪ، ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﺸﺮﻉ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ، ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻟﺰﻣﻼﺀ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻈﺎﻓﺔ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ، ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻻ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺿﺎ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ، ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻟﺰﻣﻼﺀ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻈﺎﻓﺔ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ، ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻻ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺿﺎ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم: 
 منجد النيل في حراسة المرمى 
  صلاح نمر، باسكال، رمضان عجب، أحمد آدم،
في الوسط : أمير كمال،التكت،  أحمد التش، 
في الهجوم : بكري المدينة، مامادو، الغربال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يرفض التعثر بكادوقلي
المريخ يصارع أسود الجبال في مواجهة من نار بمورتا عصراً
طموح هندسة يصطدم بخبرة شرف ومواجهات ثنائية خاصة في المباراة

حافظ محمد أحمد

لن تكون مهمة المريخ سهلة ميسورة وهو يحل ضيفاً على هلال كادوقلي على ملعب مورتا عند الخامسة من عصر اليوم لحساب الجولة الثامنة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية، ويبحث أبناء القلعة الحمراء عن الفوز في مباراة يتوقع أن تكون شرسة وقوية قياسا بمستوى المنافس الذي يبحث أيضا عن التقدم في روليت المسابقة، وجاءت استعدادات الفريقين متوافقة تماما مع أهمية وصعوبة المباراة، وأديس المريخ عدداً من التدريبات في الفترة الماضية التي أعقبت فوزه على مريخ كوستي وستغادر بعثة الفريق بطائرة خاصة إلى مدينة كادوقلي صباح اليوم لتعود عقب نهاية المباراة مباشرة للخرطوم.

يرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء في تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم وتفادي التعثر الذي سيبعدهم من سباق اللقب لكون الفارق سيتسع بصورة تصعب من تغطيته لاحقا، المريخ بدأ يقدم مباريات متميزة مؤخراً بعد أن عرفت تشكيلته التفاهم والانسجام عقب استقرارها مؤخرا ويحتل المريخ المركز الثاني برصيد 45 نقطة خلف المتصدر الهلال وعلى الجانب الآخر يرغب الهلال كادوقلي من استغلال عامل الأرض ليحقق فوزاً سيجعله على مقربة من أصحاب المراكز الخامس والرابع، وقدم الفريق مستويات جيدة في الفترة الماضية، وتقدم في المسابقة بشكل جيد ووصل المركز السادس برصيد 39 نقطة.

تشكيلة ثابتة والسماني الغائب الأبرز

لم تتغير تشكيلة المريخ في المباريات الماضية واحتفظت العناصر التي تشارك بمقاعدها الأساسية دون أن يطرأ أي تغيير ولم يغب أي لاعب بسبب الإصابة أو الإيقاف، لتكون التشكيلة في مباراة اليوم واضحة بدرجة كبيرة دون مفاجآت ما لم يطرأ جديد ويتوقع أن يواصل منجد النيل في مهمته سيما وأنه يعرف جيدا ملعب مورتا الذي أمضى فيه سنوات جيدة، وعلى مستوي خط الدفاع ستتواصل ثنائية نمر وباسكال الناجحة، بجانب أحمد آدم والتاج ابراهيم الذي يتوقع أن يعود للمشاركة على الطرف الأيمن، وفي خط الوسط لن يكون هناك خيار أفضل من أمير كمال والتكت، بينما سيدفع هندسة بالرباعي محمد حامد التش ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن في الخطوط الأمامية حيث سيظهر رمضان عجب في الوسط المتقدم لتعويض غياب السماني الصاوي المصاب، المهندس يرتكز أيضا على دكة بدلاء مميزة للغاية في وجود جمال سالم، على جعفر، إبراهيم جعفر، عاطف خالد، راجي عبد العاطي، أحمد ضفر، صالح العجب وكليتشي اوسونوا..

خط دفاع الأسود ليس استثناء في الضعف

لا يختلف خط دفاع هلال كادوقلي كثيراً عن دفاعات بقية أندية الدوري الممتاز، ويعاني مثلها من مشاكل تؤكدها الأهداف الغزيرة التي اهتزت بها شباكه، وعلى الرغم من أن الأسود تجلس في مركز متقدم وتزاحم أندية الصدارة غير أن شباك الفريق اهتزت 24 مرة في 25 مباراة بنسبة تقل بقليل عن الهدف الواحد في كل مباراة، وهي نسبة غير جيدة بالنسبة لفريق يصارع على احتلال مركز متقدم يؤهله للمشاركة الأفريقية، دفاعات الأسود ستكون على المحك أمام خط هجوم المريخ الذي يتقدم بقوة كبيرة لتصحيح وضع مختل جعله يحتل الترتيب الثالث في عدد الأهداف التي نالها الفريق بعد أن وصل للهدف 40 بنسبة تهديف جيدة بدرجة كبيرة 1.6 هدفا في المباراة .

قوة هجومية كبيرة للأسود تهدد أفضلية دفاع المريخ

على النقيض من المشاكل الدفاعية التي يعانيها الأسود شأنهم شأن كل أندية الممتاز يتميز هلال كادوقلي بقوة هجومية جيدة وأحرز مهاجمو الفريق 35 هدفا في 24 مباراة بنسبة تهديف 1.4 في المباراة الواحدة وهو معدل متميز للغاية، إذ وصل الفريق لمرمى كل المنافسين ولم يتخلف عن التهديف في مبارياته، المقدمة الهجومية القوية للأسود ستصطدم بدفاع حديدي ويعد دفاع المريخ الأفضل بلا منازع في الدوري الممتاز واستقبلت شباكه 11 هدفا فقط في 24 مباراة بنسبة أكثر من ممتازة تقل عن الهدف في كل مباراتين، ليكون الصراع جاذبا وقويا في المباراة بين دفاع صلب وقوي يقوده ثنائي في غاية التميز لا تنقصهما القوة والصلابة هما صلاح نمر وباسكال وبين خط هجوم جيد يقوده لاعبين يملكون خبرات وافرة .

صراع جاذب على المنطقة الفنية بين خبرة الأستاذ  وطموح التلميذ

صراع مقاعد البدلاء سيكون أكثر جذبا بين محمد موسى المدرب الطموح الذي يقود فريقاً قوياً للغاية ولاعبين موهوبين ساعدوه كثيرا في مهمته ليحقق انتصارات لافتة وضعته في مركز جيد لم يعكر صفوها سوى تعادلين محزنين مؤخرا قبل أن يستعيد هندسة مع فريقه التوازن، المدرب الشاب سيواجه مدرباً يملك خبرات كبيرة أشرف على تدريبه من قبل آواخر التسعينيات، ويعد شرف الدين أحمد موسى واحدا من أقدم المدربين في المسابقة، وقاد العديد من الأندية، ويأمل هندسة التفوق على المدرب صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة الذي خسر على ملعب المريخ في مباراة القسم الأول .

المريخ يحقق الفوز في آخر مواجهة والأسود تفرض التعادل على ملعب مورتا كثيراً

حقق المريخ الفوز في آخر مواجهة جمعت الفريقين في مسابقة الدور الأول بالقلعة الحمراء، فوز صاحبته أحداث مثيرة بعد أن طعن هلال كادوقلي في صحة مشاركة الإيفواري الأصل السوداني الجنسية باسكال واوا قبل أن يثبت الأحمر صحة موقفه بعد ذلك، فوز المريخ لم يكن الأول إذ لم يخرج الأسود بسلام من القلعة الحمراء وخسروا كل المباريات التي جمعتهم بالأحمر باستثناء مباراة واحدة انتهت بالتعادل، وهي النتيجة التي انتهت عليها 4 مباريات على ملعب مورتا، وأخفق ابناء القلعة الحمراء في تحقيق الفوز في آخر مواجهتين على الملعب بأرضيته السيئة، وهو ما يأمل أبناء القلعة الحمراء في تغييره عبر العودة بنقاط المباراة الثلاث وهو أمر لن يكون في المتناول غير أنه يبقى ممكنا .
/////////////

صلاح نمر وصلاح الجزولي يلتقيان من جديد بشعارين مختلفين

تزامل صلاح نمر وصلاح الجزولي في الخرطوم الوطني وأمضيا فترة رائعة صنعا مع بقية زملائهما ربيع الكوماندوز قبل أن تتفرق بهم السبل ويمضي الجزولي نحو الهلال امدرمان ومن بعده هلال كادوقلي، ويتجه نمر نحو المريخ ليكون المدافع الأفضل حاليا، نمر والجزولي سيتواجهان عصر اليوم في مباراة صعبة لكليهما يبحثان عن الفوز ويرغب الجزولي في وضع بصمته والوصول لشباك المريخ بينما سيزود نمر عن مرمى فريقه بصرامته وصلابته المعهودة ليكون الصراع بينهما جاذبا وقويا ومثيرا جدير بالمتابعة في المباراة الخاصة التي ستجمعهما اليوم، ولا تنقص القوة كلا اللاعبين ويأملان أن يحققا أهدافهما في مباراة اليوم، نمر تفوق على جميع الهاجمين في الممتاز وأثبت أفضلية دفاع فريقه، بينما قدم الجزولي مستوىً جيدا ليكون خط هجوم الأسود سادس أفضل خط هجوم في المسابقة.

/////////////

أرضية الملعب هاجس الأحمر

ستكون أرضية الملعب واحدة من العقبات التي سيواجهها المريخ في مباراة اليوم، على غرار ما حدث في عدد من ملاعب الولايات السيئة التي هددت كل الأندية بالإصابات ولم تكن الأرضية المشكلة الوحيدة للفرقة الحمراء في ملعب مورتا بكادوقلي واصطدم الأحمر بتحكيم قاس حرمه من هدفين في مباراتين على مدى موسمين تواليا، ليكون التحكيم والأرضية السيئة وقوة الأسود المهدد الحقيقي للأحمر حال تجاوزه فسيكون الفريق قد نال دفعة معنوية مهولة ستساعده كثيرا في بقية مواجهاته المقبلة في المسابقة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اجتماعه الدوري أمس
مجلس المريخ يعين سوداكال مسئولاً للاستثمار ويطالب المفوضية بالإسراع في حسم الطعون
المجلس يقرر توفير عقار سكني لاستقبال معسكرات فريق الكرة ويعيّن الكندو نائباً للأمين العام

عمر الجندي

خصّص مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ جزءً كبيراً من اجتماعه الذي عقده أمس للحديث عن مباراة الفريق أمام هلال كادوقلي عصر اليوم ضمن الجولة السابعة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ووقف المجلس على كافة الترتيبات والاستعدادات التي اتخذها المجلس لسفر البعثة صباح اليوم والاطمئنان على جاهزية الفريق لخوض المباراة وضرورة تحقيق الفوز فيها والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم، وناقش المجلس من خلال الاجتماع عدداً من الأجندة كان من أهمها تعيين السيد آدم سوداكال مسئولاً للاستثمار بالنادي فيما قرر المجلس توفير عقار سكني يكون مقراً دائماً لمعسكرات فريق الكرة في المرحلة المقبلة.

عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الثاني بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي مساء أمس  بحضور جميع اعضاء مجلس الادارة وبقيادة السيد رئيس النادي بالانابة محمد جعفر قريش، واستمر لمدة تقارب الـ3 ساعات وخرج الاجتماع بعدد من القرارات حيث سمى الاستاذ احمد مختار نائباً للأمين العام لمجلس الادارة وسمى الاستاذ محمد موسى الكندو نائباً لأمين المال وتعيين شمس الدين الطيب رئيساً لقطاع البنى التحتية، الاستاد، دار النادي وملاعب المناشط.. على ان يقوم برفع تقريره عن القطاع في اجتماع المجلس الدوري الاسبوع القادم وقرر المجلس تعيين السيد آدم سوداكال رئيساً لقطاع الاستثمار والموارد، على أن يعين سوداكال من يراه مناسباً في القطاع المذكور وقرر المجلس توفير عقار سكني لفريق الكرة الأول لاقامة معسكراته ويكون صالحاً كسكن دائم للاعبين الاجانب وتم التأمين على عقار بمنطقة الطائف (الخرطوم) وتوقيع العقد مع مالك العقار  حيث يحوي العقار على ست شقق في خطوة ايجابية من المجلس لحل مشكلة الفنادق والمعسكرات، قرر المجلس اتباع الطرق القانونية لاستعجال مفوضية الشباب والرياضة للبت في الطعون المقدمة ضد رئيس مجلس ادارة النادي السيد آدم سوداكال ودعا المجلس الجميع إلى ضبط النفس والتروي حتى يقول القانون كلمته، وبالنسبة للجهاز الفني أكد طارق المعتصم الأمين العام للنادي أن هذا الملف برمته بيد رئيس النادي الذي يدرس الالتزامات المالية وسيعلن عن الجهاز الفني الجديد قريباً متوقعاً أن يتم طرح اسمه خلال هذا الشهر.

المريخ وانتخابات الاتحاد

تحدث طارق المعتصم سكرتير المريخ عن انتخابات الاتحاد العام والدور الذي ينتظر مجلسهم خلالها وقال: تمت مناقشة هذا الأمر وتم إرجائه للاجتماع المقبل مبيناً أن المجلس أصدر خطاباً بتسمية مفوض يمثله الأمين العام طارق المعتصم، وكشف سكرتير المريخ أن بعثة فريق الكرة ستغادر صباح اليوم إلى كادوقلي برئاسة عمر محمد عبد الله وشمس الدين الطيب ومعتصم مالك وهيثم محمد الرشيد.

الكندو: سنتعامل مع الأمور المالية بشفافية ومؤسسية

في أول تصريح له عقب تعيينه في منصب نائب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ قال السيد محمد موسى الكندو إن أمانة المال عموماً من الأمانات التي ظل يصاحبها لغطاً كبيراً طوال الفترة الماضية مبيناً أنهم في الفترة المقبلة سيتعاملون بشفافية ومؤسسية مع الأمور المالية إلى حين انتهاء دورتهم في مجلس الإدارة وأضاف: جئنا للمريخ من أجل خدمته وهو شرفاً كبيراً لنا وسنقدم كل جهدنا وفكرنا ومالنا وكل مانملك حتى نراه في المقدمة دائماً وأبداً ونسعى لأن نكون جميعاً يداً واحدة نساند بعضنا البعض وقلوبنا بيضاء ونتمنى أن ننجح في مهمتنا الحالية.

*

----------

